# Cannot print using shared printer (CUPS)

## dE_logics

First a very basic question --  

1) In the CUPS web UI, do I have to 'add' a printer to make it work? I mean, I had the pdf printer in the 'manage printer' section with the name 'PDF_printer', I could print test pages with it, but with apps like OO, an 'error' occurred.

Then I added 'PDF_printer' using that add printer section and specifying the CUPS-PDF ppd file and made a printer called 'test' which worked as expected, so IMO you have to add a printer even if it appears in the manage printer section (i.e. it is getting detected), is this true?

2) The client can see the virtual PDF printer and I can even print test pages using it (through the client); but cause of point 1, I think I need to add that network printer for real apps to work on it, but it does not get auto detected. It just give me a list of what printer is it, and a CUPS printer is not in that list.

My client.conf - 

```
ServerName OLD_BROKEN_LAP
```

[/quote]

My cupsd.conf - 

```

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

DefaultAuthType Basic

BrowseAddress 192.168.1.2:631

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseLocalProtocols cups 

BrowseRemoteProtocols cups

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.1.2

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

```

----------

## dE_logics

Holy cow...

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like Gentoo users don't use much printers.

----------

## gerard27

Hi,

Did you follow this howto?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

If so did you use http://localhost:631 to config the printer?

Sometimes you may have to replace localhost with 127.0.0.1.

Gerard.

----------

## dE_logics

Yes and yes.

That Gentoo guide has a bug... but first let's fix this then I'll report it.

Just one more post......

----------

## dE_logics

And ironically that was a bump...

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, according to everyone, it should have worked.

----------

## dE_logics

At least someone can clear the doubts (1, 2)....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hi, I think you have no answers because the question is fuzzy. I readed it a couple of times and sitll don´t get it all. What are you asking about besides of the fact that you can´t print?

Post configuration files, set cups and samba in debug mode and post logs, otherwise don´t expect more than guessings.

Cheers!

----------

## dE_logics

Question updated.

Is it clear now?

I was wondering if it's cause of hosts.deny.

----------

